# Is this psu any good



## Athul001 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a iball i9090 cabinet with smps.it is a low quality one right?
Now i dont have a graphic card.but i am planning to buy one below 3k.
On that time i have to change the smps right.
Can you suggest one?
Not very high graphic games.
And the other question is 
i can connect other psu to that cabinet,cant i??


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 8, 2012)

go to psu section in this forum and then the GPU section you will get your answer.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 8, 2012)

For GPU under 3k, I dont think that they will need external power so your PSU could work normally if it is atleast 450-500w iball rated


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

^^+1 to that but still to play safe if Op has the budget he should get a decent PSu .. at-least a Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k or Cx430v2 @ 2.45k.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

For a sub 3K GPU you  don't need to upgrade the PSU, as that GPU wpu;d be consuming 30-40Watt at max.


----------



## Athul001 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------

